# J'entends les Cerfs Bramer



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

j'habite à 60 km de Paris,  juste à côté d'un bois et il y a plein de Cerfs, ils sont juste à côté de chez moi, tout proche : c'est incroyable ce qu'ils font comme bruit, c'est impressionnant dans la nuit, toute seule...

qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Moi je m'entends bramer....

mais c'est normal, je brame sous le draps et je le secoue aprés...


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon je vais aller faire un petit tour à l'orée du bois, pour être encore plus prêt d'eux.... si je ne suis pas là dans une heure , prévenez les pompiers, c'est que j'ai croisé un cerf ou un serf  ( au choix )    

PS : du moment que je ne croise pas sonnyboy, je ne risque rien de toute manière,    

Edit : voilà j'ai ajouté un jeu de mot , merci freelancer


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si je ne suis pas là dans une heure, c'est que j'ai croisé un *serf*



Madame la châtelaine risque de croiser un serf sur son domaine? 

ps : si tu croises un palefrenier un peu vigoureux


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est un truc, le brame, moi j'y vais....ces joutes pour avoir les faveurs de la femelle, un beau spectacle....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'habite à 60 km de Paris, juste à côté d'un bois et il y a plein de Cerfs, ils sont juste à côté de chez moi, tout proche : c'est incroyable ce qu'ils font comme bruit, c'est impressionnant dans la nuit, toute seule...
> 
> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?



Ah donc un cerf brame ... je ne pensais pas qu'il y en avait encore autant et par là-haut (le grand nord pour moi ! )

j'ai juste entendu un chevreuil qui rée 

Quant à Sonny je pense plutôt qui brait mais bon !


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Madame la châtelaine risque de croiser un serf sur son domaine?
> 
> ps : si tu croises un palefrenier un peu vigoureux



Mais non que diantre je parle du bois " public".


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Sonny je pense plutôt qui brait mais bon !





je peux vous assurer que c'est vraiment très impressionnant comme cri ( la première fois que je les ai entendu , je venais juste de quitter Paris, j'ai cru que c'était des loups ou des ours, enfin un mélange des deux .. )


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais non que diantre je parle du bois " public".



Non mais le serf c'est pas la même chose que le cerf ! C'est surtout ça que papilancer te faisait remarquer !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc un cerf brame ... je ne pensais pas qu'il y en avait encore autant et par là-haut (le grand nord pour moi ! )
> 
> j'ai juste entendu un chevreuil qui rée
> 
> Quant à Sonny je pense plutôt qui brait mais bon !



j'adore les ânes, et depuis tout petit, j'ai un don qui en a épaté plus d'un pour communiquer avec eux...

Sans rire...


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Au tibet, les yacks portant de lourdes planches de bois poussent un cri similaire au cerf on appelle ça le :
Brame à poutres


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je retire ce que j'ai écris     :rateau:


  

Sinon pour revenir au sujet  ce doit être impressionnant ... je me vois pas faire une ballade dans la nuit avec de tels cris :affraid: (et après m'être plongée dans le monde d'Henning Mankel) :sick: 

Un enregistrement c'est possible ? :love:

_(oui bon je sais j'en demande beaucoup :rose: )_


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais le serf c'est pas la même chose que le cerf ! C'est surtout ça que papilancer te faisait remarquer !



non mais regarde j'ai écris une fois serf et une fois cerf effectivement... je tape si vite..

pfffff quel humour


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

Starshooter a dit:
			
		

> Non mais le serf c'est pas la même chose que le cerf ! C'est surtout ça que papilancer te faisait remarquer !



merci ma bergère  c'est normal que kathy h n'ai pas prêté attention au serf. on ne fait jamais  attention au petit personnel


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les ânes, et depuis tout petit, j'ai un don qui en a épaté plus d'un pour communiquer avec eux...
> 
> Sans rire...



Mais tu nous le prouves chaque jour mon cher


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour revenir au sujet  ce doit être impressionnant ... je me vois pas faire une ballade dans la nuit avec de tels cris :affraid: (et après m'être plongée dans le monde d'Henning Mankel) :sick:
> 
> Un enregistrement c'est possible ? :love:
> 
> _(oui bon je sais j'en demande beaucoup :rose: )_



mince,  je n'ai rien pour enregistrer, même pas un "Dictaphone" il est à Paris


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon, personne a compris ma blague....
zetes vraiment des incultes...pffff
 :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> merci ma bergère  c'est normal que kathy h n'ai pas prêté attention au serf. on ne fait jamais  attention au petit personnel



Tu as aussi remarqué qu'elle demande à ce qu'on appelle les pompiers si elle croise un serf ... C'est chaud les nuits dans les bois !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je me vois pas faire une ballade dans la nuit avec de tels cris :affraid: (et après m'être plongée dans le monde d'Henning Mankel) :sick:



Tu ne traînes plus dans les forêts en quête du grand méchant loup ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personne a compris ma blague....
> zetes vraiment des incultes...pffff
> :mouais:



Si si le fleuve au tibet ! Mais c'était pas drôle


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personne a compris ma blague....
> zetes vraiment des incultes...pffff
> :mouais:


 Mais siiii !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne traînes plus dans les forêts en quête du grand méchant loup ?



Ah tu me rappelles le bon vieux temps !  

Et puis il était pas si grand que ça


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu as aussi remarqué quelle demande à ce qu'on appelle les pompiers si elle croise un serf ... C'est chaud les nuits dans les bois !



Alors toi tu en rates pas une... pour une fois que j'ouvre une discussion sur la nature... et sans aucune arrière pensée ni "vane de cul "


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne traînes plus dans les forêts en quête du grand méchant loup ?



Dans le Gévaudan, on traîne dans les forêts en quête de Kathy H     


ps :désolé :rose:


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'habite à 60 km de Paris,  juste à côté d'un bois et il y a plein de Cerfs, ils sont juste à côté de chez moi, tout proche : c'est incroyable ce qu'ils font comme bruit, c'est impressionnant dans la nuit, toute seule...
> 
> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?



je cherche le sous entendu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Gévaudan, on traîne dans les forêts en quête de Kathy H



Quête ? Qui ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Gévaudan, on traîne dans les forêts en quête de Kathy H
> 
> 
> ps :désolé :rose:



Freelancer et la Bergère ça suffit!  ou je vais vous punir le 15 septembre : je viendrai avec ma cravache


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mince,  je n'ai rien pour enregistrer, même pas un "Dictaphone" il est à Paris



Pas grave  c'est beaucoup mieux en vrai de toute façon .. moi j'aime bien regarder "La vie des animaux" mais en vrai pas au travers d'un écran ... et par ici il n'y à pas trop de cerf


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Moi quand j'avais 14-15 ans je m'amusait a traverser tout le bois derrière ma ville à pied, en pleine nuit et sans lampe.
c'était completement flippant...je l'ai fait 2 fois, puis j'ai arretté car la 2ème fois je crois que j'ai du faire peur a une bête (un cerf ou autre) mais j'ai eu aussi la trouille du coup.
On m'avait dit qu'un troupeau de sangliers bien affamés pouvaient bouffer un mec entier, alors j'ai stoppé mon trip nocturne...
 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quête ? Qui ?



 j'ai failli la mettre en titre mais y'en à qui en ont et d'autres pas !  voilà mon problème ! (pardon je m'égare :rose: )


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer et la Bergère ça suffit!  ou je vais vous punir le 15 septembre : je viendrai avec ma cravache



Papilancer ne sera pas là ... Y aura que moi !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

De toutes façons, une fois que tu as entendu Macinside bramer au bois de boulogne, plus rien ne t'impressionne


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi tu en rates pas une... pour une fois que j'ouvre une discussion sur la nature... et sans aucune arrière pensée ni "vane de cul "



C'est ton inconscient qui parle !


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je cherche le sous entendu :rateau:



Mais c'est pas vrai ça !  qu'est ce que vous avez tous ce soir : Il n'y a aucun sous entendu ... 

Vous vous êtes donné le mot ou quoi ?? 

je trouve cela tellement beau  d'entendre ces animaux de chez moi que j'ai eu envie d'en parler... 

Que ce soit clair : il n'y a rien de sexuel dans mon premier post ( et c'est VRAI en plus, mince alors ) 
 :rateau:  :rateau: 

EDit : j'ai vraiment une mauvaise réputation moi ici    grrrrr pffffff


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Mais pour revenir au sujet ... Non je n'entends pas bramer les cerfs de chez moi !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quête ? Qui ?



J'ai mis un peu de temps à la comprendre. on ne me surnomme pas Papilancer pour rien


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> EDit : j'ai vraiment une mauvaise réputation moi ici    grrrrr pffffff




mais non kathy, on t'aime :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne traînes plus dans les forêts en quête du grand méchant loup ?



Le grand léchant mou ?

Sa langue est en caoutchouc ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand j'avais 14-15 ans je m'amusait a traverser tout le bois derrière ma ville à pied, en pleine nuit et sans lampe.
> c'était completement flippant...je l'ai fait 2 fois, puis j'ai arretté car la 2ème fois je crois que j'ai du faire peur a une bête (un cerf ou autre) mais j'ai eu aussi la trouille du coup.
> On m'avait dit qu'un troupeau de sangliers bien affamés pouvaient bouffer un mec entier, alors j'ai stoppé mon trip nocturne...
> :affraid:



Un cerf en "rut" ( ou "rute" j'ai un doute mais soonyboy rectifiera si je me trompe    ) ( ba oui c'est le mot scientifique )  est très dangereux , donc mieux vaut de pas trop s'approcher.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour revenir au sujet ... Non je n'entends pas bramer les cerfs de chez moi !



Moi non plus mais j'ai déjà répondu ! 
j'entends des mâles crier, beugler,des voitures vrombir, des sonos boomboomer, parfois des sirènes de police ou de pompier mais les cerfs non je ne les entends pas de chez moi !


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?


Pour ceux qui sont en pays vaudois, prière de demander à Macloud de fermer la fenêtre de son labo  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus mais j'ai déjà répondu !
> j'entends des mâles crier, beugler,des voitures vrombir, des sonos boomboomer, parfois des sirènes de police ou de pompier mais les cerfs non je ne les entends pas de chez moi !



tu habites à Paris sans doute ? 
     

Edit : bon cette fois ci j'y vais vraiment dans les bois....  je vous raconterai demain si je suis encore en vie.   :love:  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer et la Bergère ça suffit!  ou je vais vous punir le 15 septembre : je viendrai avec ma cravache



j'avais bien dit que je viendrai pour le dessert :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Un cerf en "rut" ( ou "rute" j'ai un doute mais soonyboy rectifiera si je me trompe    ) ( ba oui c'est le mot scientifique )  est très dangereux , donc mieux vaut de pas trop s'approcher.



D'abord parce qu'il a un gros kiki, et qu'il y va d'un coup sec...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu habites à Paris sans doute ?




Nan pas Paris, une petite ville (toute petite diront certains  voir un village ) .. mais disons que j'habite un point ... stratégique :mouais: et les fenêtres ouvertes c'est quasiment insupportable ! 

C'est quand la campagne bor*** ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : bon cette fois ci j'y vais vraiment dans les bois....  je vous raconterai demain si je suis encore en vie.   :love:  :love:



:affraid: :affraid: hey fais gaffe quand même ! :affraid:

A demain


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : bon cette fois ci j'y vais vraiment dans les bois....  je vous raconterai demain si je suis encore en vie.   :love:  :love:




je te prête mon gros objectif ultra lumineux ?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la campagne bor*** ?



Quand tu vois Kathy H courir poursuivie par un troupeau de cerfs, là, tu sais que tu es à la campagne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te prête mon gros objectif ultra lumineux ?



Tu devrais vraiment arrêter cette cure de phosphore... D'abord ça te donne des troubles de la vision, et en plus tu brilles la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu vois Kathy H courir poursuivie par un troupeau de cerfs, là, tu sais que tu es à la campagne



j'ai pas dit "où" mais "quand" ... mais merci du conseil  elle est un peu trop lointaine cette campagne pour moi  quoique le tableau doit être intéressant à voir


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon cette fois ci j'y vais vraiment dans les bois....  je vous raconterai demain si je suis encore en vie.   :love:  :love:



de toutes façons, on aura les vidéos dans 30 millions d'amis (et les photos dans le chasseur français)


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit "où" mais "quand" ... mais merci du conseil  elle est un peu trop lointaine cette campagne pour moi  quoique le tableau doit être intéressant à voir



Oui imagine Kathy à cheval poursuivant un troupeau de cerfs un soir de pleine lune ...


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui imagine Kathy à cheval poursuivant un troupeau de cerfs un soir de pleine lune ...



serait-elle notre Lady Godiva à nous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?



Les manifestations intempestives, dûes à un surcroît de testostérone ; quelle que soit l'éspèce, m'ont toujours profondément fait chier...


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais vraiment arrêter cette cure de phosphore... D'abord ça te donne des troubles de la vision, et en plus tu brilles la nuit.



il a raison de vouloir briller en société


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il a raison de vouloir briller en société



Bah, il aurait pu se contenter de sucer des allumettes.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est bien ça le problème... ça le fait vomir _aussi_


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'entends des mâles crier, beugler,


Et pas bramer ? Aucun ? T'es sûre ? 


			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, on aura les vidéos dans 30 millions d'amis (et les photos dans le chasseur français)


Puis une loi pour la protection des cerfs. 


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les manifestations intempestives, dûes à un surcroît de testostérone ; quelle que soit l'éspèce, m'ont toujours profondément fait chier...


Sans doute, sans doute. Tu n'as jamais bramé ? Aucunement ? T'es sûr ? 

À+


----------



## Penthotal (7 Septembre 2005)

On dit : rée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Plus facile à caser dans des mots croisés que dans une discussion...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Elle est pas encore rentrée là Kathy ... Faut appeler les pompiers comme elle a demandé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Ça dépend... ça brame ou ça rée le pompier ? Et la raie ? ça pompière ?



Oui oui... j'y vais.
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas encore rentrée là Kathy ... Faut appeler les pompiers comme elle a demandé ?



quelle gourgandine, cette Kathy... j'entends les serfs bramer jusqu'à chez moi


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> quelle gourgandine, cette Kathy... j'entends les serfs bramer jusqu'à chez moi



Le vent porte dans le bon sens ce soir ...


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas encore rentrée là Kathy ... Faut appeler les pompiers comme elle a demandé ?


Évidemment. Je ne vois pas kathy h regimber à voir débarquer des beaux garçons.  Quoique. :affraid:

À+


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment. Je ne vois pas kathy h regimber à voir débarquer des beaux garçons.  Quoique. :affraid:
> 
> À+



une fois que tu as connu la bête au fond des bois, le pompier peut sembler un peu fade...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> quelle gourgandine, cette Kathy... j'entends les serfs bramer jusqu'à chez moi


 
 :affraid: 
les poves p'tites bêtes...


----------



## Penthotal (7 Septembre 2005)

Quand ça rée, c'est en rut alors que quand ça brame c'est en en chasse
ami de la discussion et pas top des qu'on croise?Sinon celle au beurre noir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, sans doute. Tu n'as jamais bramé ? Aucunement ? T'es sûr ?
> 
> À+



Jamais...


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Gévaudan, on traîne dans les forêts en quête de Kathy H



Dans le Gévaudan, il y a déjà plein d'animaux fantasmatiques : les loups, les bisons d'europe, les chevaux de Prewalski, les vautours. Kathy ne déparera pas.   

PS. Il y a aussi des cerfs mais aussi des cochons en pagaille, enfin des sangliers.   

PPS. Question d'histoire médiévale : Kathy risque-t-elle plus de rencontrer un serf ou un vilain ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai jamais entendu de cerf bramer. Mais j'ai entendu des chanteuses bramer, Lara Fabian par exemple, et ça me casse les oreilles.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Assez réjouissante à lire, la disparition de Kathy h à la recherche du grand frisson bucolique nocturne !
> :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Des fois la nuit elle vient se poser sur ta baraque et elle crie :

GNA GNA GNA !!!

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> t
> Edit : bon cette fois ci j'y vais vraiment dans les bois....  je vous raconterai demain si je suis encore en vie.   :love:  :love:



9h30 toujours pas de Kathy !!!  :affraid:

Bon Kathy qu'est-ce que tu fous là ? :hein: :sick: 
Fais nous un p'tit coucou, qu'on s'inquiète pas trop ...

Sinon on fait quoi on appelle les pompiers mais on leur dit quoi ? 

- Bonjour, c'est pour signaler une disparition
- C'est pas la police ici
- Oui je sais mais elle nous a dit d'appeler les pompiers
- Je vous écoute
- Ben voilà hier soir Kathy nous a dit qu'elle entendait de chez elle les cerfs bramer dans le bois voisin, alors curieuse comme elle est : elle y est allée (voir les cerfs) ... seulement là elle est pas revenue enfin elle n'a pas posté depuis
- Poster ? :mouais:
- ben oui un post  sur le forum Macg
- Forum ..post ? ouais bon elle s'appelle comment votre disparue ?
- Ben Kathy je vous l'ai dit
- Kathy comment ?
- ...euh ... H 
- Kathy H ...? :hein: vous vous foutez de ma gueule ?
- Ben non monsieur
- Et votre nom à vous c'est quoi ?
- Lorna
- Lorna ?  et lorna comment ? 
- Lorna tout court, non j'ai pas voulu un pseudo trop long
- Un quoi ????????? 
- Bon reprenons depuis le début _(Lucien appelle l'hopital psychiatrique y'à une cliente pour eux :hosto: )_
- Vous vous appelez Lorna et vous dites que votre amie ...
- Euh virtuelle l'amie je nne l'ai jamais vue ne vrai !
- :mouais: oui donc votre amie _virtuelle_ a disparu depuis qu'elle a eu la fabuleuse idée d'aller à la rencontre de cerf bramant ... c'est bien ça ? Et vous êtes inquiète parce qu'elle n'a pas _posté_ depuis ?
- OUi valaaaaaaaaa, j'étais sûre que vous me comprendriez :love:
- Et elle a disparu dans quel bois ?
- Euh  ben à une cinquantaine de kilomètres de Paris
- Et vous avez pas plus précis ???? 
- Euh non :rose: mais vous allez certainement trouver facilement elle a une grande maison Kathy, avec des chevaux, y'à un âne qui rôde pas loin aussi ! 

_ [pause on sonne à la porte] Driiiiiiiiing ... euh oui c'est pour quoi ? déjà pour les calendriers vous êtes super à l'avance cet année ... mais euh le milieu médical s'y met aussi ? 
 Madame : veuillez mettre ça et suivez nous s'il vous plait :modo: [/pause]_

Je suis dans l'obligation d'écourter ce message ... (_je crois que des enquêteurs déguisés en infirmiers et docteurs sont venus m'aider à retrouver Kathy  cette affaire est beaucoup plus sérieuse qu'on ne le croit !  )_

 j'vous raconterai !


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Si Lorna ne répond pas dans la journée, il faudra appeler la justice pour détention abusive. Qui s'en charge ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si Lorna ne répond pas dans la journée, il faudra appeler la justice pour détention abusive. Qui s'en charge ?



à vue de nez, Rezba n'a pas envie de se retrouver à la Colombière ex font d'aurelle (je suis pas l'actualité hospitalière de montpellier de très près, veuillez rectifier les adresses erronnées)   

Lorna, faut que t'apprennes à tenir ta langue !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'habite à 60 km de Paris,  juste à côté d'un bois et il y a plein de Cerfs, ils sont juste à côté de chez moi, tout proche : c'est incroyable ce qu'ils font comme bruit, c'est impressionnant dans la nuit, toute seule...
> 
> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?



Oui, je les entends aussi : c'est le même bois à côté de chez moi


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Kathy se serait-elle fait enlevée par un cerf?
Sequestrée dans la meute, elle devra faire preuvre de courage pour être parmi les favorites....


----------



## Bilbo (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si Lorna ne répond pas dans la journée, il faudra appeler la justice pour détention abusive. Qui s'en charge ?


Ben benjamin. C'est évident. Sa fonction d'admin et son carnet d'adresse lui donnent les moyens de régler le problème en deux coups de fils. Pour le convaincre, il faut lui expliquer qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de perdre deux membres féminins en une seule nuit, fût-elle d'orage.


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, faut que t'apprennes à tenir ta langue !


Ce serait dommage.  

À+


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2005)

Je ne les entendais pas ce matin les cerfs... rassasiés ?


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

me voilà... j'étais trop fatiguée en rentrant de ma ballade nocturne ( avec mes chiens) pour poster...

mais je suis en vie , et je vais pouvoir de nouveau sévir sur Macgé          :love:  :love: 

Lorna : Merci d'avoir téléphoné aux pompiers,  ça me touche       :love:  :love: 

Edit : vivement ce soir ( ça commence dés la tombée de la nuit) que j'entende de nouveau les cerfs bramer.

et bien Voilà le début des paroles d'une chanson, avec l'air de "elle aime l'amour en mer" ( je ne me souviens plus du titre de la chanson;  mais je pense que c'est une chanson de Philippe Laville) 

" Elle entends les cerfs bramer, elle aime se ballader la nuit dans la forêt la la la la   "   

EDit : Non je n'ai pas reçu un coup de bois de cerf sur la tête cette nuit .  :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si Lorna ne répond pas dans la journée, il faudra appeler la justice pour détention abusive. Qui s'en charge ?



Je viens d'envoyer un mail à la police pour savoir si il avait entendu parler de Lorna cette nuit.....
je leur ai donné le lien de cette discussion


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le début des paroles d'une chanson, avec l'air de "elle aime l'amour en mer" ( je ne me souviens plus du titre de la chanson;  mais je pense que c'est une chanson de Philippe Laville)



"Elle préfère l'amour en mer"... la cochonne.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> "Elle préfère l'amour en mer"... la cochonne.


C'est juste une question de tempo !


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> "Elle préfère l'amour en mer"... la cochonne.




non mais ce ne sont pas les paroles qui ont retenu(es) mon attention , c'est juste que lorsque j'ai écris " elle entends le cerf bramer" l'air de cette chanson m'est revenu immédiatement    "c'est juste une question de tempo" en fait      ( en plus ça marche ) 

EDit : et bien tout le monde connaît cette chanson


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste que lorsque j'ai écris " elle entends le cerf bramer" l'air de cette chanson m'est revenu immédiatement  "c'est juste une question de tempo" en fait      ( en plus ça marche )



Moi, quand j'entends les cerfs bramer, c'est pas à Philippe Laville que je pense... :rateau:


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, quand j'entends les cerfs bramer, c'est pas à Philippe Laville que je pense... :rateau:



Ba t'as pas vu l'engin de Philippe Laville?
Peut-être que Kathy l'as vu le soir au fond des bois...qui sait?


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon. Kathy est tombée sous le charme ancestral du brame.
C'est fou ce qu'on peut lire, quand on cherche des trucs sur les cerfs qui brament.
Ainsi le son est cette "puissance archaïque qui résonne au fond de nos ventres", le geste, lui, "combine en une érotique puissante le rituel et l'imprévu"...
Et le nombre d'hommes et de femmes qui brament au long de nouvelles érotiques sont apparemment légions. 
Il paraitrait ainsi que les femmes qui fantasment sur le brame des cerfs explorent leur désir de soumission à des puissances masculines. Si, si.

Une très vieille chaine d'amour y fait d'ailleurs référence. Je vous la livre :

_ COMMENT RENDRE UN HOMME HEUREUX :

 1. Baiser
 2. Lui foutre la paix !

Envoyez simplement ce message à au moins 5 millions de personnes de votre entourage&#8230; Cette chaîne a été commencée en 1625 avant ma belle-soeur par un moine moldave passionné d&#8217;informatique à la paroisse de St-Poal-de-Martres au Portugal dans le but de sauver Thérèse, une petite fille gravement malade.
Aujourd&#8217;hui cette petite fille a 378 ans et elle est atteinte d&#8217;un cancer des testicules et d&#8217;une fièvre affreuse de la glande thyroïde contractée lors d&#8217;un viol par un cerf en période de brame en forêt de Rambouillet à proximité d&#8217;une marre souillée par des déchets radioactifs malencontreusement tombés d&#8217;un avion furtif&#8230;
De plus, lors d&#8217;un safari en Afrique du Sud, avec Nouvelles Frontières, elle s&#8217;est fait bouffer un genou et une oreille par un panda importé d&#8217;Himalaya en visitant le zoo de Johannesburg.
 Alors, s&#8217;il vous plait, pour elle, ne brisez pas cette chaîne !
Vous êtes son seul espoir de guérison et en plus, cela vous portera chance Comme par exemple à ce jeune Irlandais qui, en 1912, fit suivre ce message par SMS.

Dans la semaine, il se vit offrir une place pour une croisière inaugurale sur un superbe transatlantique britannique le &#8220;P&#8217;tit Annick&#8221;.Lors de ce voyage il découvrit les frissons de l&#8217;amour et les bienfaits de la natation.

Ne gardez surtout pas ce message dans votre ordinateur plus de 16 minutes sans quoi la malédiction s&#8217;acharnera sur vous jusqu&#8217;au retour des bernaches._ 


Impressionant, non ?? :rateau:

Pour les hommes, il s'agit plus de s'ériger en totem divin. Comme le patronus d'Harry Potter.

Enfin, dans le genre, je préfère le _shishigami_ de _mononoqué_.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, dans le genre, je préfère le _shishigami_ de _mononoqué_.




Pareil, ce dedessin animé est magnifique !
Et le Shishigami sublimissime...
Voilà un apparition comme on aimerai en voir dans nos sous-bois...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si Lorna ne répond pas dans la journée, il faudra appeler la justice pour détention abusive. Qui s'en charge ?



Mais non vous en faites pas ils m'ont relâchée 

j'en étais restée où déjà ? 

Ah oui ...

- Bon allez madame laissez votre déguisement chez vous et mettez plutôt cette jolie chemise !
- Et oh ch'uis une diablotine et c'est pas un déguisement  ...
 mais la chemise là on dirait une robe qu'a porté Björk un jour avec de loooongues manches :love:
- Oui voilà ben c'est la même ... 
- ...  je garde ma tenue un point c'est tout ! Vous m'amenez pour rechercher Kathy ? 
- 
_  le collègue ...> laisse tomber Dédé  elle a le cerveau bien grillée celle-là !_


Rhaaa ils étaient sympas ces enquêteurs-pompier-en-civil-médicalisé !
On a fait une chouette ballade, on a bien ri, enfin surtout eux  plus j'avançais dans mon histoire plus ils riaient ! 
Moi j'aime bien faire rire les gens !  Même si comprends pas toujours pourquoi !  :hein: :rose:

Après Dédé et Lucien ils m'ont présenté à un de leur collègue, _(ce devait être le grand chef des enquêteurs, il faisait 'achement plus sérieux !  )_ ... on a discuté longuement dans son bureau, les cerfs bramant, le bois, la promenade, le post enfin le dernier post ... mais non pas La Poste le post ! 
Comme il n'y comprenait rien j'ai voulu lui expliquer un peu ce que c'était le Bar Macg, ses fils, le tombé de futal, les croissants de Robertav, la poésie smilesque de Roberto, les chevaux de prewalkjgshkjghslfjghl (pu*** j'arrive jamais à le prononcer ce nom ! :hein: ) ... et puis il m'a demandé où qu'il était ce bar !

-" ben sur un serveur je suppose  "

Et là il a craqué : il s'est levé a ouvert la porte a appelé Dédé et Lucien et leur a dit :

-" bon :mouais: vous en faites ce que vous voulez ... mais s'il vous plait, s'il vous plait : emmenez-là loin TRÈS *loin de moi* !!!!!!!!!  "

J'étais déçue  enfin je trouvais quelqu'un à qui parler ... sniiif  

Et me voilà de retour je constate que Kathy est seine et sauve :  je savais qu'ils étaient forts ces  gars-là ... :love:

 et pi maintenant j'ai mes contacts dans le milieu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, faut que t'apprennes à tenir ta langue !



Ah ...?  


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait dommage.
> 
> À+



je sais pas si ce serait dommage en tout cas... c'est mal parti ... :rose:


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Petite description des différents " Brames" ( ou brâme, j'ai un doute là ) =

http://cerfs.free.fr/automne.htm

hier je pense avoir entendu "le brame de défi" et j'espère que ce soir je pourrais entendre le "Brame de triomphe"  

Edit : et pour le SON : ICI


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Si tu entends le brame de poursuite, fais attention à tes arrières, ma biche...


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Voilà ce que j'entends depuis une semaine tous les soirs : monter le son à fond et vous aurez une petite idée :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/andre.billerey/brame.html

EDit : je peux vous assurer que la nuit,  quand je suis tout au fond de mon jardin, à l'orée du bois et que je les entends si proche,  j'ai la " chaire de poule"   

c'est magique en même temps...

Quand je pense que  les chasseurs tuent des cerfs quand la chasse est ouverte     

EDit : ce n'est pas mon blog ( juste trouvé via google      )


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Petite description des différents " Brames" ( ou brâme, j'ai un doute là ) =
> 
> http://cerfs.free.fr/automne.htm
> 
> hier je pense avour entendu "le brame de défi" et j'espère que ce soir je pourrais entendre le "Brame de triomphe"



Sinon, au rayon classique de la Flaque, tu dois pouvoir trouver quelques symphonies de "Brames"

ps : :rose: désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que j'entends depuis une semaine tous les soirs : monter le son à fond et vous aurez une petite idée :
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/andre.billerey/brame.html



c'est incroyable, c'est tout à fait un de mes anciens boss quand on n'avait pas fait assez de ventes


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu entends le brame de poursuite, fais attention à tes arrières, ma biche...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu entends le brame de poursuite, fais attention à tes arrières, ma biche...



  


Juste par ce que c'est beau :love: p'tit rappel :  le brame de poursuite _(interprêté par Rezba aux cordes vocales  )_


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que j'entends depuis une semaine tous les soirs : monter le son à fond et vous aurez une petite idée :
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/andre.billerey/brame.html
> 
> ...



Celui-là est encore plus impressionnant, je trouve.



> Quand je pense que  les chasseurs tuent des cerfs quand la chasse est ouverte



Pas seulement les chasseurs. Les gardes-chasses, aussi, beaucoup. Les cervidés se multiplient très vite, font de gros dégats, et surtout saturent leur environnement rapidement, en l'absence de prédateurs naturels.

Ceci dit, le fait qu'il y ait des chasseurs de cerfs a permis à Michael Cimino de donner un titre fabuleux à un film magnifique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Au tibet, les yacks portant de lourdes planches de bois poussent un cri similaire au cerf on appelle ça le :
> Brame à poutres


Arrrrffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!    :love:  
... et un froc ! un !!!!!


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là est encore plus impressionnant, je trouve.




oui c'est tout à fait ça... 
J'avoue que , ce que j'entends de mon jardin est un peu moins fort, 
mais quand , comme cette nuit, je m'approche du bois où ils sont,  leurs cris deviennent vraiment tres impressionnant et j'avoue qu'hier,  je me suis fait peur ....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

*J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois*

J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois
Soit qu'il chante les pleurs de la biche aux abois
Ou l'adieu du chasseur que l'écho faible accueille
Et que le vent du nord porte de feuille en feuille

Oui oui oui oui
J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Que de fois seul dans l'ombre à minuit, demeuré
J'ai souri de l'entendre et plus souvent pleuré
Car je croyais ouïr de ces bruits prophétiques
Qui précédaient la mort des paladins antiques

Oui oui oui oui
J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Monts gelés et fleuris, trône des deux saisons
Dont le front est de glace et le pied de gazon
C'est là qu'il faut s'asseoir, c'est là qu'il faut entendre
Les airs lointains d'un cor mélancolique et tendre

Oui oui oui oui
J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Ganelon vieux melon en barbe de raisins
Tu n'es qu'un noir félon ami des Sarrasins
Qui tous de fer bardés au pays de Navarre
Sont de soldats soldés par le roi des avares

Si si si si
J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Mais l'Empereur de France a dit "Je veux, je veux
Porter mon assistance à mon gentil neveu
Je sais que Durandal épargne des coliques
Sa garde d'or-métal recèle des reliques!"

J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Introuvable neveu! ronchonne l'Empereur
Je sens dans mes cheveux des brises de terreur
Faut-il qu'il soit écrit qu'en fin je t'abandonne
Roland tout est fini, moi je rentre à Narbonne!

Ah ah ah
J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

Alors, seul dans la nuit perdu dans son décor
Roland fait malgré lui d'la contrainte par cor
Et puis un cri d'effroi déchire la montagne
"Adieu mon palefroi, Durandal, Charlemagne!"

J'aime j'aime cet air-là
Ce poème qui fait ma joie
J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois

J'aime le son du cor
J'aime le corps du son
J'aime le sort du con le soir au fond de moi...

J'aime le son du cor
J'aime le corps du son
J'aime le sort du con le soir au fond de moi...


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois*
> 
> J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois
> Soit qu'il chante les pleurs de la biche aux abois
> ...



Incroyable ! Dommage que je n'ai pas des talents de poétesse,


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable ! Dommage que je n'ai pas des talents de poétesse,



*Je n'ai point de talent de poêteur*
Aussi, rendons à César ce qui lui appartient


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Vous vous rappellez de ça quand on était gamins?

-"Où sont les cerfs?"
-"dans la forêt"
-"Quest-ce qu'ils y font?"
-"Ils y travaillent"
-"A quel metier?"
-"Au charpentier"
-"Faut-il les tuer?"

Quels jeux cruels nous avions dans nos cours d'écoles....


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2005)

Tiens kathy, vu que tu ne dois pas être très loin, une rencontre pour toi, avec pot-au-feu en prime...

Bon, sinon, on pousse la chansonnette ? 

Alors j'y vais de la mienne, pour une conclusion qui devrait faire venir Sonny... 

Magnéto, serge !

_ Le cerf brame, l'âne
 Brait, le lion rugit
 Cancane la cane
 Le taureau mugit
 Le dindon glouglotte
 Et braille le paon
 La caille margotte Siffle le serpent
 Toi, toi, toi
 Toi, sois belle et tais-toi_


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'habite à 60 km de Paris,  juste à côté d'un bois et il y a plein de Cerfs, ils sont juste à côté de chez moi, tout proche : c'est incroyable ce qu'ils font comme bruit, c'est impressionnant dans la nuit, toute seule...
> 
> qui entend aussi les cerfs bramer de chez lui ?



BIzarre ton post!...j'en ferais bien une lecture allégorique n'était la déférence que je dois garder a ton endroit.
je dirais bien que.... tu entends des cerfs bramer, des cerfs donc... en rut.... et en meme temps tu soulignes avec dépit que tu es toute seule chez toi!
Peur du loup? ou autre...
je ne creuserais pas davantage cette analyse sans ton consentement public !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable ! Dommage que je n'ai pas des talents de poétesse,



Ben c'est dommage, ça !
Au moins tu as le barreau  

(je précise à toutes fins utiles que cette expression n'a que peu de lien avec la sexualité masculine, monsieur le président  )


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens kathy, vu que tu ne dois pas être très loin, une rencontre pour toi, avec pot-au-feu en prime...



euh non , sans façon, je prefère être toute seule dans mon jardin bien tranquille, plutôt qu'entourée d'une bande de .... ( je ne sais pas trop quoi leur donner  comme adjectif ..)


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'ai point de talent de poêteur*
> Aussi, rendons à César ce qui lui appartient



je me douais bien que ce n'était pas de toi....... car tu n'aurais pas eu le temps de rédiger ce poème voyons 
    

Et puis ce " ptit gars " c'est de mon époque finalement


----------



## Cafefroid (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba t'as pas vu l'engin de Philippe Laville?


En dessous du pseudo NED, on voit également "membre d'élite"  
(c'est de l'humour de rentrée de classes)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là est encore plus impressionnant, je trouve.



:affraid: :affraid: et elle arrive à se ballader dans le noir avec ça pas loin ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: et elle arrive à se ballader dans le noir avec ça pas loin ? :affraid: :affraid:



Justement j'adore, j'en reviens et j'étais encore toute seule dans le noir,  avec ma petite lampe de poche  ( pile presque vide ) et je suis allée encore plus loin qu'hier... je suis entrée dans le petit bois derrière chez moi, ( ça me rappelle encore une chanson, décidément) je me suis assise prés d'un taillis, je ne voyais rien mais j'entendais , les cris étaient de plus en plus fort, de plus en plus prêt, c'est tout juste si je n'entendais pas leur respiration entre deux brames....

mes cheveux étaient hérissés sur la tête (comme le smiley de Lorna )

  

Mais que c'est beau à entendre, je ne m'en lasse pas, encore quelques jours et je devrais attendre un an avant d'avoir la plaisir de les entendre de nouveau  

EDit : je les entend encore de mon bureau, au loin..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'adore, j'en reviens et j'étais encore toute seule dans le noir, avec ma petite lampe de poche ( pile presque vide ) et je suis allée encore plus loin qu'hier... je suis entrée dans le petit bois derrière chez moi, ( ça me rappelle encore une chanson, décidément) je me suis assise prés d'un taillis, je ne voyais rien mais j'entendais , les cris étaient de plus en plus fort, de plus en plus prêt, c'est tout juste si je n'entendais pas leur respiration entre deux brames....
> 
> mes cheveux étaient hérissés sur la tête (comme le smiley de Lorna )



Je pense que j'aimerais bien aussi au moins une fois, en être témoin (même qu'auditif ) ...j'aimerais bien mais toute seule  ça je crois pas! :rose:

Je trouve ça rare et beau ce genre de moments  et j'avoue que j'apprécie leur dégustation : être là regarder la nature que l'homme étoufe de plus en plus.

Au mois d'aout ... il y à deux semaines environ de cela, nous partions en week-end campagnard ... quand tout à coup mon copain qui conduisait ralentit : et regarde sur la droite je tourne la tête je pensais avoir vaguement aperçu un gros mialn d'assez près .. non !!!! 

C'était des grues, une quarantaine je pense, qui s'élevaient petit à petit dans le ciel, elles venaient juste de décoller d'un champ proche de la route, ni une ni deux on quitte la nationnale on tourne à droite on suit le vol (enfin on essai elles montent c'est le bordel elle s'engueulent mais bougent vite !  )... c'était magnifique, assez impressionnant ... j'arrive enfin à sortir l'appareil photo du sac il veut enfin prendre la photo (et je continue à admirer) là elles passent juste au dessus de la voiture , la photo ne rend pas très bien cette impression de proximité ... on distinguait bien leur couleur, leur forme ... c'était beau voilà rien de plus on était plus que ravis d'avoir pû observer ça !  :love:






Un peu plus loin, d'autres automobilistes ayant eu la même idée que nous se remettaient de ce spectacle.


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Dommage pour les fils électriques   

Edit : Mon ami étant absent toute la semaine,  si je l'attends pour aller dans le bois,   il risque de ne plus y avoir de brame       ( ça dure 8 à 10 jours environ) 

Alors comme je suis une grande fille ... et bien je vais me promener seule dans le noir  

Edit : Les mauvaises langues diront , qu'avec mon bandeau , je suis de toute façon dans le noir    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Ah non tu me coupes la chique là kathy avec ton edith !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Je dirais même que tu es castratrice ...      :love:


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non tu me coupes la chique là kathy avec ton edith !



C'est d'ailleurs à toi, en autre,  à qui  je pensais en parlant des " mauvaises langues "


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs à toi, en autre,  à qui  je pensais en parlant des " mauvaises langues "



Pourtant si tu regardes bien là --->  elle est pas si mauvaise ...    :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

bon, c'est bien joli, la nature, les oiseaux.... 
Un cerf, ça se bouffe ou pas?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui et c'est pas dégueu !


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est bien joli, la nature, les oiseaux....
> Un cerf, ça se bouffe ou pas?



NONNNNNN !!!!! Jamais de la vie, et pourquoi pas manger du cheval pendant que tu y es..


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas dégueu non plus ..


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dégueu non plus ..



tu me dira ça en face le 15 ! 
 

Edit : ta langue elle est pas belle na


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> NONNNNNN !!!!! Jamais de la vie, et pourquoi pas manger du cheval pendant que tu y es..



Le cheval, c'est très fondant comme viande. J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Le gibier est plus corsé comme goût...


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

je vous laisse moi, je vais faire un tour pour voir si mes chevaux sont encore en vie


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

je vais le dire à mon cheval   

c'est lui :


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Kil est mignon tout plein,
Aime bien les zevo moi...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu me dira ça en face le 15 !
> 
> 
> Edit : ta langue elle est pas belle na



Mais j'ai hâte de te montrer ma langue le 15 ...


----------



## kathy h (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai hâte de te montrer ma langue le 15 ...



Sur ces belles paroles , je vais me coucher ( avant minuit , pour une fois ) 

bonne nuit à tous et à toutes et à demain pour de nouvelles aventures 
  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le fait qu'il y ait des chasseurs de cerfs a permis à Michael Cimino de donner un titre fabuleux à un film magnifique.



Certes, mais d'autres ont donné le même titre à une série de jeux de merde


----------

